# Please Vote For My Wife!!!



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

PICTS ADDED SEE PAGE 4***********
I Need Your Votes, PLEASE!!! 
She has been entered in a photo contest with Salt Life. It is a group of photos for the Girls of Salt Life. If you have facebook, all of the voting is through their facebook page;http://www.facebook.com/LiveTheSaltLife?v=app_221516671292318&app_data=entry_id=5256654

Cast a vote for a local, Look for the large red snapper and the girl in the blue bikini!!!

Thanks Guys!!! 

:thumbup: LINK ABOVE WAS RECENTLY UPDATED LINK IS WORKING NOW


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey brotha the link isn't working for me.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Page not found...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/LiveTheSaltLife?v=app_221516671292318&app_data=entry_id=5256654

Sorry the full link didn't post
Occasionally, the sight is slow to load. I assume to update vote tallies.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Linkie no workie... 

ok... works now


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

done! good luck sniper's...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Done...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Still trying bro but STUPID FB won't let me!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmm.....click the link and it should take you to the voting, click the box to vote, then it will say sign in. The sign in logs the vote under your facebook account, so no one votes more then once.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Voted for your better half.:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN FINALLY VOTED BRO AND THAT IS NOT A HOT PIC........,.,...,,,I HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO LIE!!!! Really I hope April takes it all!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

We have HOT ones....it is a FAMILY orriented page. They screen them before they put them up.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

As of this moment she is in first place. thanks to all that have voted so far.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

sniper said:


> We have HOT ones....it is a FAMILY orriented page. They screen them before they put them up.


Haha post them up LOL!!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

marmidor said:


> Haha post them up LOL!!


:thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

voted


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

We really to appreciate the support!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope she does well. I will have all my buds vote also!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Voted for her! She is winning by a land slide!!!


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Done.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

voted


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

It keeps saying link not working for me once I'm on the salt life page


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

just shows me a lady with a rod in her hand and nothing to push to vote or go to another page.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

got it to work.35 votes


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Done


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks again guys. I fyou arrive at the picture with the girl and the rod in her hand, scroll down. The voting is after the submitle form. Keep it up!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

PFF she is in the lead by 8 votes. if you haven't voted, please do so. Voting will end on Friday.
Thanks Again to everyone who has already voted.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Now she has been knocked down to 2nd place. She is 7 votes behind the leader. There is still time to vote. This contest runs through Friday.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a couple picts so you know who you are voting for


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's support. She came in 2nd.


----------

